# Who has got the biggest?



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just wondered who has the biggest cockerpoo?  Both our dogs are just over 18 months, both spayed and neutered. 

Bayley weighs in at 39lbs
Holly weighs in at 19lbs

Bayley is quite tall as was his father Ziggy from JD. Holly is alot smaller build from a different breeder.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wowie!! I sure don't have the biggest cockapoo....Lady is 11 months and is 14 pounds


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie weighs 41lbs and I think measures 20/21 ins to his shoulder - he's a big cuddly boy!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie isn't even fully grown yet, so will have to wait. But I doubt she'll be the winner of biggest doggie


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Miley my toy american is around 6kg and just over 12 inches tall kenya is around 13 kg and 17 inches tall kd is around 11kg and 16 inches tall and pyper is 14 inches tall but not sure how heavy she is,probably around 2oz,she is a skinny little twig haha x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like your winning Eddie at 41lbs you big cuddly teddy bear


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa is about 15inches high and weighs 13kg (28lbs) and is 22 months old. so not to big


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Wighed mine today...
Rascal is 2yrs 1 mth and weighs 22 lbs
Scamp... well, 13 mths and 45 lbs...


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow scamp is in the lead with 45llbs


----------

